# Hardening sole - horse has been given 50-50 chance of survival!



## keeperscottage (4 February 2014)

Our beloved 22 year old TB ex-pointer has Cushings (now on Prascend) and spent seven months on box rest following severe laminitis Christmas 2012. She became sound but then had a tendon injury so sadly more box rest. When she developed laminitis Christmas 2012, we used a remedial farrier who took so much off her soles that soft tissue was exposed in three feet. Vet was furious! We've since reverted to our usual farrier. We thought she was ready to start being turned out following minor tendon injury but usual farrier was concerned about her feet yesterday and, cutting a long story short, we ended up at vet hospital yesterday afternoon having her feet xrayed and prognosis was very, very poor. Daughter (who took her to vet hospital with boyfriend towing trailer) on the phone to me absolutely hysterical. Basically, her soles are soft and thin due to remedial farrier, and usual farrier has left her toes too long causing her pedal bones to rotate. She was kept at hospital overnight so their farrier could deal with her today.  He said her fronts were worse than the X-rays showed and her hind X-rays were "terrifying".  So basically, remedial farrier and usual farrier have left our horse's future in the balance. Heartbroken - she looks so amazingly well and is just stunning. Virtually sound, too, which amazed everyone! Vet hospital farrier said correcting the rotation isn't a problem, but the thin, soft soles are.....told us to apply sugar and iodine, which we will do religiously. Vet hospital farrier told OH she was a really lovely horse, which she is, but that's not going to help us now! OH has since said that we should also use surgical spirit (he's medically trained but not veterinary trained). Sooooo.......do we add surgical spirit to the sugar and iodine or do we, say, use the sugar and iodine poultice one day and paint surgical spirit on the next day? Has anyone used a similar mixture? We will move heaven and earth to get our mare on the right track!


----------



## flirtygerty (4 February 2014)

Personally I would follow the hospital's farriers advice, I would imagine surgical spirit would sting if her soles are soft, (I could be wrong) I wouldn't risk it.
Best wishes for your  old lady


----------



## harveysmom (4 February 2014)

keretex hoof hardener, it really works


----------



## ImmyS (4 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Our beloved 22 year old TB ex-pointer has Cushings (now on Prascend) and spent seven months on box rest following severe laminitis Christmas 2012. She became sound but then had a tendon injury so sadly more box rest. When she developed laminitis Christmas 2012, we used a remedial farrier who took so much off her soles that soft tissue was exposed in three feet. Vet was furious! We've since reverted to our usual farrier. We thought she was ready to start being turned out following minor tendon injury but usual farrier was concerned about her feet yesterday and, cutting a long story short, we ended up at vet hospital yesterday afternoon having her feet xrayed and prognosis was very, very poor. Daughter (who took her to vet hospital with boyfriend towing trailer) on the phone to me absolutely hysterical. Basically, her soles are soft and thin due to remedial farrier, and usual farrier has left her toes too long causing her pedal bones to rotate. She was kept at hospital overnight so their farrier could deal with her today.  He said her fronts were worse than the X-rays showed and her hind X-rays were "terrifying".  So basically, remedial farrier and usual farrier have left our horse's future in the balance. Heartbroken - she looks so amazingly well and is just stunning. Virtually sound, too, which amazed everyone! Vet hospital farrier said correcting the rotation isn't a problem, but the thin, soft soles are.....told us to apply sugar and iodine, which we will do religiously. Vet hospital farrier told OH she was a really lovely horse, which she is, but that's not going to help us now! OH has since said that we should also use surgical spirit (he's medically trained but not veterinary trained). Sooooo.......do we add surgical spirit to the sugar and iodine or do we, say, use the sugar and iodine poultice one day and paint surgical spirit on the next day? Has anyone used a similar mixture? We will move heaven and earth to get our mare on the right track!
		
Click to expand...


I would be getting in touch with Rockley Farm for advice and be considering a barefoot rehab.


----------



## keeperscottage (4 February 2014)

ImmyS - there is no way she an go barefoot. She can't cope without shoes and is so flat footed that the farrier's main concern is getting light aluminium shoes on her so her soles aren't in contact with the ground.


----------



## ImmyS (4 February 2014)

What's her diet, management, turnout, grazing like? Putting chemical products on her hooves won't help.


----------



## ImmyS (4 February 2014)

And even so I would still contact rockley farm and have a look at their blog - incredibly valuable information on there.


----------



## maccachic (4 February 2014)

Boots would be more preferable to shoes.

Has the farrier discussed diet, if they haven't find someone who treats the whole horse.


----------



## keeperscottage (4 February 2014)

ImmyS - I've just looked at their site. Each case is individual and I know our mare cannot cope without shoes. She has silly TB flat feet which have been further ruined by two farriers. I need to try and get our lovely horse's soles hardened as soon as possible. Can't bear to lose her. If she was ill, suffering, it would be easier, but she is so full of life, looks amazing. We are not giving up on her and are determined to see her through this, but barefoot is not the route in this case. Sorry.


----------



## keeperscottage (4 February 2014)

I'm considering boots just to get her from the stable to the arena (where vet/farrier have okayed turnout) so she doesn't have to walk through mud/over stones. The whole scenario is a nightmare! Life would be easier without mud! X


----------



## smellsofhorse (5 February 2014)

I would follow the hospital farriers advice and do exactly as the vet says.

After so long on box rest and a poor prognosis i wouldnt carry this on much longer.

If there isnt a goog improvemnt quite quickly id be thinking enough is enough.


----------



## Mince Pie (5 February 2014)

Keepers Cottage please do email Nic at Rockley, you don't have to take her barefoot but Nic might have some ideas to help you thicken her soles up


----------



## maccachic (5 February 2014)

I would have thought that the large amount of box rest would have caused the sole issue.  Laminitis would be partially to blame  responsible for the rotation.

If it was my horse I leave her Bf and stick her in a paddock where she can get excerise, I would also sort out diet to promte good hoof growth.  I would boot as necessary.


----------



## pines of rome (5 February 2014)

I am sorry for you as this is what happened to my 22yr old TB, prognosis was also poor and he was getting distressed in his box and  the vet said he would have to be taken into hospital, which I knew he would not handle well at his age!
I thought about the quality of life he would have, even if he did recover and I decided it would have been selfish of me to subject him to it and I made the heartbreaking decision to pts!
This was four years ago now and I miss him every day and still question what I did, even though my vet said I did the right thing by him, he was such a full of life horse and it would have been cruel to let him become otherwise!
If I had been into barefoot back then as I am now and had the support of a trimmer maybe things would have been different or maybe not! Its so hard to know sometimes which is the best way to go and I am sorry you are in this situation with your horse! I wish you all the best x


----------



## CBAnglo (5 February 2014)

I would go with the Iodine; I put this on one of mine with thin soles (remarkably not one of the TBs) and his soles have noticeably hardened up in the three weeks I have been doing it.  He also was on box rest for a while and was at risk of laminitis.

I just make sure the hoof is clean (brush off anything) then spray it on.  Have been doing this once or twice a day and started noticing a difference after 2 weeks.  He was kept in during that time (on very thick shavings bed - you do not want them standing on a wet bed because this will soften the soles/cause thrush.  It really depends on your turnout - our fields are just mud baths at the moment, so mine is better in on dry bedding than out.  After 3 weeks his soles look good and so he is being turned out (and being sprayed with iodine once a day).  Farrier coming in 2 weeks so we shall see.


----------



## applecart14 (5 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			rotation isn't a problem, but the thin, soft soles are.....told us to apply sugar and iodine, which we will do religiously. QUOTE]

Sugar and iodine was what i used the last twice my horse got a bruised sole.  You need to mix it into a porridge consistency (you need half a mug of sugar and very little iodine as it goes a long way) and spread onto cotton pleat type cotton (it that makes sense) and then put some onto the foot.  *You have to be careful not to pack it too much so the sole is convex as I did this and my horse was crippled (as all the wadding was pushing into his bruised sole and hurting him) so make sure it is concave or if the horses feet are very flat try to keep the material to a bare minimum to prevent wadding.  Then wrap in vetwrap and cover with thick gaffer tape (make a grid with strips of gaffer tape and stick to the bottom of the foot*It is very good for hardening and within ten days my boy was turned out with his shoe back on.  Obviously his problem was nothing compared to yours but just though I would tell you about the mixture.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			ImmyS - I've just looked at their site. Each case is individual and I know our mare cannot cope without shoes. She has silly TB flat feet which have been further ruined by two farriers. I need to try and get our lovely horse's soles hardened as soon as possible. Can't bear to lose her. If she was ill, suffering, it would be easier, but she is so full of life, looks amazing. We are not giving up on her and are determined to see her through this, but barefoot is not the route in this case. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

You can either fit boots with pads, or lightweight shoes, has anyone mention glue on shoes?
Re barefoot, Rockley Farm generally only accept certain horses and with veterinary advice, but they emphasis that diet and management / exercise [their horses range over prepared surfaces], is more critical. 
Diet will help the hoof growth, it is simple......... balanced minerals and hi fibre no cereal type diet.
It does not matter whether the horse is shod or not, hoof growth is required.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Keepers Cottage please do email Nic at Rockley, you don't have to take her barefoot but Nic might have some ideas to help you thicken her soles up 

Click to expand...

^this

I may be wrong, I am not expert in these matters, but I would worry that your vets see that you are desperately unhappy, and have tried to give you a "prescription". OK, it may help the symptoms, but you need a cure. This is only my opinion, and you don't need to pay any attention to it.


----------



## applecart14 (5 February 2014)

CBAnglo said:



			I would go with the Iodine; I put this on one of mine with thin soles (remarkably not one of the TBs) and his soles have noticeably hardened up in the three weeks I have been doing it.  He also was on box rest for a while and was at risk of laminitis.

I just make sure the hoof is clean (brush off anything) then spray it on.  Have been doing this once or twice a day and started noticing a difference after 2 weeks.  He was kept in during that time (on very thick shavings bed - you do not want them standing on a wet bed because this will soften the soles/cause thrush.  It really depends on your turnout - our fields are just mud baths at the moment, so mine is better in on dry bedding than out.  After 3 weeks his soles look good and so he is being turned out (and being sprayed with iodine once a day).  Farrier coming in 2 weeks so we shall see.
		
Click to expand...

Sugar will harden the feet.  Iodine will provide antibacterial cover.  Its the sugar and iodine that does the tric, iodine is not enough.


----------



## Mince Pie (5 February 2014)

Out of interest what is it about sugar that is good for hardening feet up?


----------



## Wagtail (5 February 2014)

I would be getting imprint (plastic glue on shoes) fitted. No way would I be nailing shoes onto those feet. If you can get the imprints, I think she will have a very good chance.


----------



## Hedwards (5 February 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I would be getting imprint (plastic glue on shoes) fitted. No way would I be nailing shoes onto those feet. If you can get the imprints, I think she will have a very good chance.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^

Imprint shoes (well shoe my old mare only had issues in one foot) saved my old mares life, she had laminitis in one foot, and was crippled had to put a pad down on the floor just to stand her on between shoeings, but with imprint shoes she was so much more comfortable, the relief was immediately apparent. She had them on for about 3-4 shoeings, not cheap, but saved her life!


----------



## ester (5 February 2014)

I'd certainly be questioning the farriers reasoning for wanting to use alu plates instead of something like imprints. Given that the previous farrier thinned the sole late 2012/early 2013 and that it keeps growing I can't fathom how that has been given as contributary to the current problem.


----------



## putasocinit (5 February 2014)

Hydrogen peroxide not surgical spirit, it is what our vets use on the racehorses soles after abscess, i would put boots in her, transition boots, not too expensive but would support the sole. She also needs a goof foot suppl with lots of biotin, etc


----------



## Fat_Pony (5 February 2014)

Sugar and iodine mixture will dry out the feet. Do the vets think the wet weather has softened the feet? Or wet bedding if the horse has been in? Basically, water will be drawn out of the tissue by osmosis into the concentrated sugar mixture. Iodine is just an antiseptic.

Surgical spirit can be applied to soft tissue to harden it. Hence why people use it for girth galls. 

The only thing that will thicken the soles is stimulation. So any sort of shoe will not help. I'd say the best solution is well fitted boots with therapeutic pads.

Still no mention of her diet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			ImmyS - there is no way she an go barefoot. She can't cope without shoes and is so flat footed that the farrier's main concern is getting light aluminium shoes on her so her soles aren't in contact with the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the hoof walls, he should know if he can get light shoes & use small nails to tack shoes on, but how is that going to assist the soles to thicken, it would take pressure off the soles. There must be another way to help her out for 2-3 weeks.
At some stage she needs to be walking out in hand on a firm surface.
If, for example, she was walking on a soft arena surface, would shoes make any difference? I don't see that it would. But it would help her circulation. I am not suggesting this is how to proceed, just suggesting you can ask these questions.
When I was in racing one of our best little mares had a carpet to walk on to get her to her paddock, she was shod in aluminium plates, and she still struggled.
PS forget the surgical spirit.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2014)

I would go for imprints too .
Or boots with thick pads .
It sounds like a nightmare .
Was the vet not supervising the remedial farrier ?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Our beloved 22 year old TB ex-pointer has Cushings (now on Prascend) and spent seven months on box rest following severe laminitis Christmas 2012. She became sound but then had a tendon injury so sadly more box rest. When she developed laminitis Christmas 2012, we used a remedial farrier who took so much off her soles that soft tissue was exposed in three feet. Vet was furious! We've since reverted to our usual farrier. We thought she was ready to start being turned out following minor tendon injury but usual farrier was concerned about her feet yesterday and, cutting a long story short, we ended up at vet hospital yesterday afternoon having her feet xrayed and prognosis was very, very poor. Daughter (who took her to vet hospital with boyfriend towing trailer) on the phone to me absolutely hysterical. Basically, her soles are soft and thin due to remedial farrier, and usual farrier has left her toes too long causing her pedal bones to rotate. She was kept at hospital overnight so their farrier could deal with her today.  He said her fronts were worse than the X-rays showed and her hind X-rays were "terrifying".  So basically, remedial farrier and usual farrier have left our horse's future in the balance. Heartbroken - she looks so amazingly well and is just stunning. Virtually sound, too, which amazed everyone! Vet hospital farrier said correcting the rotation isn't a problem, but the thin, soft soles are.....told us to apply sugar and iodine, which we will do religiously. Vet hospital farrier told OH she was a really lovely horse, which she is, but that's not going to help us now! OH has since said that we should also use surgical spirit (he's medically trained but not veterinary trained). Sooooo.......do we add surgical spirit to the sugar and iodine or do we, say, use the sugar and iodine poultice one day and paint surgical spirit on the next day? Has anyone used a similar mixture? We will move heaven and earth to get our mare on the right track!
		
Click to expand...

Vet recommended me to use sole paint  did the trick  or keratex  but the sole paint has quicker results


----------



## _HP_ (5 February 2014)

I would suggest to review the diet  and use boots and pads to give support / protection and also stimulate the sole to thicken.

I also recommend this Facebook group...very very helpful, professional advice
https://www.facebook.com/groups/475349259169277/
 Good luck


----------



## keeperscottage (5 February 2014)

Wagtail, she had Imprint shoes fitted when she had laminitis over a year ago - she really struggled in them and slipped with every step! The shoes fitted now are lightweight, just a few nails plus glue. She's currently sound, by the way.


----------



## keeperscottage (5 February 2014)

Leviathan - what is "sole "paint", please?


----------



## keeperscottage (5 February 2014)

Goldenstar, as I said in an earlier post, mare did not cope with Imprints and slipped in them constantly.  She really was not happy in them. My vet and the remedial farrier did liaise but when farrier took too much off her soles, exposing soft tissue in two feet, vet was furious. When he, at the next trimming/shoeing, did the same to a third foot......vet had stern words with him. Just want our girl back on track. She is currently plastered with sugar and iodine and OH, a homeopath, has concocted something for her. 

Her diet, which I keep being asked about, consists of Happy Hoof, unmolassed sugar beet, high fibre cubes and my daughter has just ordered some Blue Chip Lami Light and Global Herbs Rebuilder.

Also forgot to add that she's on straw, unbelievably filthy (tried shavings and she was no better) and is a bit of a box walker. Not a "true" box walker but she does walk around quite a bit so bed always disgusting which doesn't help. We've now been recommended to use a deep bed of Comfy Bed which is, apparently, very absorbent and stays pretty dry.  Vet wants her to be turned out in our well-drained arena (silica sand and rubber) but not turned out in wet paddocks. I'm posting in Tack Room for opinions of Comfy Bed.


----------



## Alyth (5 February 2014)

One of the things I have learned is that exercise helps healing by increasing the blood circulation, which is impeded by having shoes nailed on.  I would talk to the vet and farrier about boots and pads.  That way the hooves and soles are protected and horse can be allowed out to increase the movement....Perhaps it would be possible to get a boot and some pads to show the vet and farrier what is possible nowadays....and diet is critical, no molasses and probably extra minerals and vitimins.  The Phoenix chat site  can help you there as I am in New Zealand and our feeds are different to yours.  It's amazing how the body can heal itself given optimum conditions so don't lose hope!  Good luck!


----------



## CBAnglo (5 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Goldenstar, as I said in an earlier post, mare did not cope with Imprints and slipped in them constantly.  She really was not happy in them. My vet and the remedial farrier did liaise but when farrier took too much off her soles, exposing soft tissue in two feet, vet was furious. When he, at the next trimming/shoeing, did the same to a third foot......vet had stern words with him. Just want our girl back on track. She is currently plastered with sugar and iodine and OH, a homeopath, has concocted something for her. 

Her diet, which I keep being asked about, consists of Happy Hoof, unmolassed sugar beet, high fibre cubes and my daughter has just ordered some Blue Chip Lami Light and Global Herbs Rebuilder.

Also forgot to add that she's on straw, unbelievably filthy (tried shavings and she was no better) and is a bit of a box walker. Not a "true" box walker but she does walk around quite a bit so bed always disgusting which doesn't help. We've now been recommended to use a deep bed of Comfy Bed which is, apparently, very absorbent and stays pretty dry.  Vet wants her to be turned out in our well-drained arena (silica sand and rubber) but not turned out in wet paddocks. I'm posting in Tack Room for opinions of Comfy Bed.
		
Click to expand...

For what it is worth, I used Comfy Bed which I mix with bedmax as the Comfy Bed is very "flat".  It works for me.


----------



## putasocinit (6 February 2014)

Drop the happy hoof. Feed a good hoof suppl in this situation.


----------



## applecart14 (6 February 2014)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Out of interest what is it about sugar that is good for hardening feet up?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_8401660_apply-sugar-poultice-horse.html


----------



## NellRosk (6 February 2014)

applecart14 said:



http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_8401660_apply-sugar-poultice-horse.html

Click to expand...

applecart where do you get your iodine from? Is it stocked in chemists?


----------



## BethH (6 February 2014)

Firstly, just to wish you the very best of luck with this - you sound as though you are doing your Mare proud, she is lucky to have you.  As for sole paint, look at www.redhorseproducts.com  I use the sole spray and lots of people rave about their products.  The sole paint is meant to be very good at keeping the soles clean and free of thrush which I believe is where Leviathan is coming from, you may also want to have a look at their stronghorn - ask if anyone has used it and can recommend, it sounds as though it may be a useful tool for you.

Have all crossed your Mare improves - Good luck


----------



## hayinamanger (6 February 2014)

I have used Keratex Hoof Hardner with very good results, it does contain formaldehyde and therefore not popular on here.

10% iodine, purchased from your vet or farm supply shop, is also extremely good for hardening soles and keeping them clean.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (6 February 2014)

Please join the facebook group for EMS and PPID horses.If you post your xrays and blood results and photos on there I promise you that Andrea and Karen will be able to help you.


----------



## Heelfirst (6 February 2014)

I have read your original post several times and it still totally baffles me.
I am a qualified farrier who finds it amazing that some farriers are allowed to get away with continuing to wreak horses and not being brought to account.  You say: Quote: 1)Vet was furious! 2) her soles are soft and thin due to remedial farrier, and usual farrier has left her toes too long causing her pedal bones to rotate.
Can someone please tell me another profession that comes under the animal welfare act who would not have to answer for causing the problems that have been identified by a MRCVS 
When it comes to what you do next:
1) Get a team around you that you can trust and that will present you with a prognosis you find acceptable.
2) Do not rule out all the methods, I now only treat my referrals with the barefoot method, I am not saying it is what should be done in your case as it would need the support of your team.
3) Do look at the diet, this is often one of the major causes of poor feet.
4) Shoeing will often blind  lameness so make sure the team are aware that treatment must be ongoing if you are going to have a successful outcome. 
I wish you the best of luck and I hope the farriers concerned are made fully aware of what they have done. 
http://www.rockfoot.com/lameness.html
This might be of some help


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

Heelfirst, I will PM you tomorrow. Too tired now! Horse was turned out in arena for first time today (as advised by vet hospital)  - she went out for about two hours and was completely sound, performing beautiful extended trot! We intend doing all we can to restore our mare's hooves!


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

Oldgreymare, can I ask vet hospital to email X-rays?


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

Putasocinit - what's wrong with Happy Hoof? Very interested with your response! X


----------



## _HP_ (6 February 2014)

Happy Hoof contains molasses....not great for hooves


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

BethH - very interested in the link you sent! X


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

_HP_ - it is Laminitis Trust approved! What would you recommend? Even my vet recommended Happy Hoof!


----------



## _HP_ (6 February 2014)

Perhaps something like Dengie hifi mol lasses free


----------



## ImmyS (6 February 2014)

_HP_ said:



			Perhaps something like Dengie hifi mol lasses free
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - you want to cut out all molasses. I would also get a very high spec supplement such as the Forageplus hoof supplements.


----------



## keeperscottage (6 February 2014)

Thank you, _HP_. However, one of my liveries has a totally crippled laminitic "pet" pony that refuses to eat this! Perhaps I'll ask my livery if I can try some of her stuff before I buy! We have today swapped the unmolassed sugar beet for Allen & Page Fast Fibre.


----------



## LCH611 (7 February 2014)

Sadly just because it is Laminitis Trust approved does not make it a good feed.......... it definitely has molasses in it. Vets are not always very clued up about feed. I personally steer clear of alfalfa as well for anything inclined to be a bit footy


----------



## keeperscottage (7 February 2014)

LCH611 - yes, we don't give our mare alfalfa as we are aware that it shouldnt be given to Cushings horses in any event, which I know is something a lot of people don't realise!


----------



## Gloi (7 February 2014)

Threads like this always make me think - just how can we bring these errant farriers to task? The farriers council was quick to jump on a non registered person who glued casts of an animal but so many farriers get away with laming horses and wrecking their feet without any comeback. Mine took months to recover from the damage caused by shoes which caused his feet to become very contracted and with long toes,  and lots end up getting pts simply because the shoeing or other bad workmanship has caused lameness problems. There should be somewhere , not affiliated with the farriers governing body, that can investigate complaints.


----------



## sunleychops (7 February 2014)

ester said:



			I'd certainly be questioning the farriers reasoning for wanting to use alu plates instead of something like imprints. Given that the previous farrier thinned the sole late 2012/early 2013 and that it keeps growing I can't fathom how that has been given as contributary to the current problem.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because you can glue the aluminium shoe on whereas gluing steel doesnt work so well

That and the difference in cost is quite a lot


----------



## ester (7 February 2014)

No ... my query was alu plates over imprints (plastic) - not compared to steel (I didn't mention steel shoes at all...)...... Which the OP has clarified with the mare's previous issues with imprints. 


OP you can just feed the fast fibre without a chop - I do, and def start a high spec supplement.


----------



## Wagtail (7 February 2014)

I spoke to one of the directors of a company whose products are Laminitis Trust approved. Apparently, feeds can just get approval by paying the LT a large amount of money (around £60 k if I remember right). 

The best feeds by far that I have found that are totally molasses free are Pure Feeds. You can order their feed direct from them online. I wouldn't feed anything else now.


----------



## applecart14 (7 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			applecart where do you get your iodine from? Is it stocked in chemists?
		
Click to expand...

the vet gave it to me.  But I am sure you can get it from chemists if you ask the pharmacist at the counter.


----------



## BethH (7 February 2014)

Just another speedy response - my very good doer and 9th month as a bare footer, has been on Top Chop Lite for the last 2 or 3 years, no sugar in it, very palatable about £10 a bag from the usual feed merchants and I just mix in feedmarks benevit which is a multivitamin and a small handful of charnwood linseed great for coats, joints and feet - you probably already know this! but my horse looks great on it.  Another thought is to investigate the herbs meadowsweet and yarrow, the former for general circulation, soft tissue/muscle/ligament health and the later is meant to be great for foot circulation, when I took my horses shoes off I put those and some Arnica oil in his feed and his feet are tough as old boots and have grown back speedily.  Look at Naturally Animals or Natural Horse supplies on the internet for further info - they are cheap and certainly won't do any harm.  Still have all crossed for you.


----------



## BethH (7 February 2014)

oops think the top chop may be alfalfa!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2014)

I can recommend the forage plus supplements I have been trying these this winter and am impressed with the result .


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (8 February 2014)

Your vet should email the xrays to you without argument,then you can post them on the facebook site.


----------



## keeperscottage (8 February 2014)

Oldgreymare.....I'm not on Facebook!!!


----------



## _HP_ (9 February 2014)

If you are not on Facebook then this is their site...they are very knowledgable and helpful

http://www.thelaminitissite.org/


----------



## keeperscottage (10 February 2014)

Thank you, _HP_ - I will read with interest!


----------



## TPO (10 February 2014)

Not a very scientific response from me but iodine alone WILL harden the foot; you do not "need" the sugar as stated in a previous post. To harden (not thicken) the sole pack it with thoroughly wrung out iodine swabs and dress. I used nappies and duct tape with the iodine solution the colour of weak tea.

A previous practice told me to use sugar iodine mix but the frog never truly hardened; current vet explained why but I can't figure out how to convey it on here! He instructed the use of the diluted iodine swabs and it worked. The foot was like solid fibreglass it was so hard. I know this also isn't ideal but I have a specific horse with a specific condition and under guidance from vet and trimmer.

Re your mare. Ideally you want to thicken the sole not harden it. To do this the foot requires stimulation. I know you said that your mare can't cope with out shoes but if you take a step back that should set off alarm bells. We are so conditioned that it's hard (and scary) to think and look outside of the box at times.

So she's shod for protection... shoes are 1/4" thick rims; at best these "protect" the sole from stones and gravel <1/4" but what about everything else that will be in contact with her extremely sensitive sole? In this situation hoof boots with varying pads will provide complete protection and gentle stimulation allowing her comfy steps and it's those steps that will enable the sole to develop.

I think it's a condition of us horse owners to keep doing the same thing expecting different results. It's bad farriery that has put your mare in this position and even the best farriery can't give or grow a healthy foot.

I'm guessing that you're probably dismissing this bf stuff as nonsense that's maybe ok for cobs and ponies but not horses like yours who does need shoes. I thought the same, if not worse, as my sensitive TB mare NEEDED shoes and couldn't cope without them. Alarm bells should have been going off but I had, what I believed at the time to be, good vets and I had a good regular shoeing regime.

Unfortunately it took me losing that mare and some verbal abuse from a BFer on here before I clicked on. Have a read of Lucy Priory's blog/website; it was on there that my first light bulb switched on that a horse who is not sound without shoes is not sound.

Read Rockley blog

Read the thousands of BF posts in this section of the forum. Read all the users who said their horses couldn't and now they are! 

Pete Ramey's website and books

Feet First book (although disregard the info 're feeding seaweed -don't).

Perhaps speak to a non horsey person as they can often see things logically whereas we are so conditioned that sometimes we can't see the wood from the trees.

For another viewpoint read about barefoot running and what being barefoot is doing for humans; some of the points are transferable.

I'd imagine that most BF advocates taking the time to reply are doing so because they've been where you are and know the heartbreak ing distress and anguish. To be out of options and have the "experts" tell you what you should do and to suggest anything different is blown out of the water. If things didn't break we wouldn't need to look elsewhere for answers and sometimes it takes until you are at a "nothing to lose" point. Rockley used to get horses who'd been through vets, shoeing, pads, tildren, etc etc and nothing had worked so with nothing to lose why not try barefoot. The success rate is unbelievable. Now horses are going there as a first option. You can do it at home and it does take work but it is doable.

I really wish you and your mare the very best


----------



## ImmyS (10 February 2014)

TPO said:



			Not a very scientific response from me but iodine alone WILL harden the foot; you do not "need" the sugar as stated in a previous post. To harden (not thicken) the sole pack it with thoroughly wrung out iodine swabs and dress. I used nappies and duct tape with the iodine solution the colour of weak tea.

A previous practice told me to use sugar iodine mix but the frog never truly hardened; current vet explained why but I can't figure out how to convey it on here! He instructed the use of the diluted iodine swabs and it worked. The foot was like solid fibreglass it was so hard. I know this also isn't ideal but I have a specific horse with a specific condition and under guidance from vet and trimmer.

Re your mare. Ideally you want to thicken the sole not harden it. To do this the foot requires stimulation. I know you said that your mare can't cope with out shoes but if you take a step back that should set off alarm bells. We are so conditioned that it's hard (and scary) to think and look outside of the box at times.

So she's shod for protection... shoes are 1/4" thick rims; at best these "protect" the sole from stones and gravel <1/4" but what about everything else that will be in contact with her extremely sensitive sole? In this situation hoof boots with varying pads will provide complete protection and gentle stimulation allowing her comfy steps and it's those steps that will enable the sole to develop.

I think it's a condition of us horse owners to keep doing the same thing expecting different results. It's bad farriery that has put your mare in this position and even the best farriery can't give or grow a healthy foot.

I'm guessing that you're probably dismissing this bf stuff as nonsense that's maybe ok for cobs and ponies but not horses like yours who does need shoes. I thought the same, if not worse, as my sensitive TB mare NEEDED shoes and couldn't cope without them. Alarm bells should have been going off but I had, what I believed at the time to be, good vets and I had a good regular shoeing regime.

Unfortunately it took me losing that mare and some verbal abuse from a BFer on here before I clicked on. Have a read of Lucy Priory's blog/website; it was on there that my first light bulb switched on that a horse who is not sound without shoes is not sound.

Read Rockley blog

Read the thousands of BF posts in this section of the forum. Read all the users who said their horses couldn't and now they are! 

Pete Ramey's website and books

Feet First book (although disregard the info 're feeding seaweed -don't).

Perhaps speak to a non horsey person as they can often see things logically whereas we are so conditioned that sometimes we can't see the wood from the trees.

For another viewpoint read about barefoot running and what being barefoot is doing for humans; some of the points are transferable.

I'd imagine that most BF advocates taking the time to reply are doing so because they've been where you are and know the heartbreak ing distress and anguish. To be out of options and have the "experts" tell you what you should do and to suggest anything different is blown out of the water. If things didn't break we wouldn't need to look elsewhere for answers and sometimes it takes until you are at a "nothing to lose" point. Rockley used to get horses who'd been through vets, shoeing, pads, tildren, etc etc and nothing had worked so with nothing to lose why not try barefoot. The success rate is unbelievable. Now horses are going there as a first option. You can do it at home and it does take work but it is doable.

I really wish you and your mare the very best
		
Click to expand...

What a great post! I hope the OP takes everything you say on board


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 February 2014)

ImmyS said:



			What a great post! I hope the OP takes everything you say on board
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely.


----------



## ester (10 February 2014)

thirded, excellent post TPO


----------



## Kat (10 February 2014)

Fourthed! 

To back up what TPO says my horse who had "typical tb feet" and was lame in shoes due to flat feet and VERY thin soles is now successfully barefoot.  1yr after her shoes came off she was hunting barefoot.  

The first vet who saw her said she wouldn't be able to leave her deep shavings bed without heart bars.  Two weeks later she trotted up sound on concrete and sand in hoofboots and comfort pads (as advised by Lucy Priory on here). It took a while for her to be comfortable without the boots but the minute she got them on she wasn't just sound she was moving better than ever! 

I overhauled her diet with advice from oberon on here which helped her build the strong feet she needed to come out of the boots.

Buying some cheap hoofboots and pads was honestly the best thing I ever did for my horse. They cost £75 a pair for the boots and under £10 for the pads. The boots are still wearable now and saved me a fortune in remedial farriery.  

My vet was gobsmacked (she hadn't seen them before) although I subsequently changed to a more supportive vet at the same practice.  My farrier has been totally supportive despite the effects on his profits, in fact he is training as a BF trimmer too. 

Please at least look at the sources TPO mentions. It may well save your horse's life!


----------



## sarahann1 (10 February 2014)

Another who fully believes in what TPO says, my TBxID had rubbish feet, cracked, split and walked like he had a broken leg if a shoe fell off.

Now, he's unshod, a change of diet and a farrier who was open to options have my lad sound, his feet no longer crack or split, they look better than ever, and he walks just fine on stoney ground.


----------



## keeperscottage (10 February 2014)

I've PMd you!


----------



## TPO (10 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			I've PMd you!
		
Click to expand...

Replied but if you haven't already then also contact heelfirst and Lucy Priory as they are the professionals. Best of wishes


----------



## ester (10 February 2014)

They are but sometimes I think there is nothing better than hearing from someone who was sceptical and has been there. As the owner of a native you would presume he would have good enough feet to do it so I don't ever feel like I'm in the position to push it as a suggestion for some other breeds.


----------



## cptrayes (10 February 2014)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			Your vet should email the xrays to you without argument,then you can post them on the facebook site.
		
Click to expand...


Actually the x rays are the copyright of the vet, and although they will always share with a second opinion vet, they will not always release to the client, especially not If they think they are going to be used to ask non vets for their opinion on Facebook.


----------



## TPO (10 February 2014)

ester said:



			They are but sometimes I think there is nothing better than hearing from someone who was sceptical and has been there. As the owner of a native you would presume he would have good enough feet to do it so I don't ever feel like I'm in the position to push it as a suggestion for some other breeds.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone can be bothered searching my previous posts my story/journey/whatever is on here. I've got to live with the guilt but having made the mistakes and suffered the losses if anyone can avoid the same by getting some benefit from my tale of woe then it's not in vain.

The information, and proof, is there for anyone to see but you have to want to know and be receptive to it. If BF is a complete no and that door is shut then nothing anyone on here posts will change that (although CPT done a good job on me!!). You can only do what you can do with what you know and what is available at the time. 

I really hope OP and mare get a happy ending regardless of the path they pursue.


----------



## keeperscottage (10 February 2014)

Cptrayes - this is what I thought, too. Mare is currently sound and soles already harder.


----------



## jjsblackhorse (18 February 2014)

Hi I have a flat footed ex race horse and he has been bare foot since April last year due to when he is shod it restricts the the blood supply to the point that he does not grow any foot so after 2 sets of shoes can not be shod - vicious circle!!
I have found that a mixture of hoof boots and building him up gradually has worked really well allong with changing the feeding to Simple Systems feeds, expensive remedial farriery (including a couple of sets of glue on shoes) and a new farrier. His feet are now fantastic shape, I now have heels and concave soles with a really good rim round the edge of the hoof.
My only problem is trying to keep the feet good with all the wet weather! Added to the lack of schooling facilities and a all weather turn out this is a bit of a problem, so I am having to go back to hoof boots again having not needed them for months!

So keep going it can work!


----------



## amandap (18 February 2014)

TPO said:



			Not a very scientific response from me but iodine alone WILL harden the foot; you do not "need" the sugar as stated in a previous post. To harden (not thicken) the sole pack it with thoroughly wrung out iodine swabs and dress. I used nappies and duct tape with the iodine solution the colour of weak tea.

A previous practice told me to use sugar iodine mix but the frog never truly hardened; current vet explained why but I can't figure out how to convey it on here! He instructed the use of the diluted iodine swabs and it worked. The foot was like solid fibreglass it was so hard. I know this also isn't ideal but I have a specific horse with a specific condition and under guidance from vet and trimmer.

Re your mare. Ideally you want to thicken the sole not harden it. To do this the foot requires stimulation. I know you said that your mare can't cope with out shoes but if you take a step back that should set off alarm bells. We are so conditioned that it's hard (and scary) to think and look outside of the box at times.

So she's shod for protection... shoes are 1/4" thick rims; at best these "protect" the sole from stones and gravel <1/4" but what about everything else that will be in contact with her extremely sensitive sole? In this situation hoof boots with varying pads will provide complete protection and gentle stimulation allowing her comfy steps and it's those steps that will enable the sole to develop.

I think it's a condition of us horse owners to keep doing the same thing expecting different results. It's bad farriery that has put your mare in this position and even the best farriery can't give or grow a healthy foot.

I'm guessing that you're probably dismissing this bf stuff as nonsense that's maybe ok for cobs and ponies but not horses like yours who does need shoes. I thought the same, if not worse, as my sensitive TB mare NEEDED shoes and couldn't cope without them. Alarm bells should have been going off but I had, what I believed at the time to be, good vets and I had a good regular shoeing regime.

Unfortunately it took me losing that mare and some verbal abuse from a BFer on here before I clicked on. Have a read of Lucy Priory's blog/website; it was on there that my first light bulb switched on that a horse who is not sound without shoes is not sound.

Read Rockley blog

Read the thousands of BF posts in this section of the forum. Read all the users who said their horses couldn't and now they are! 

Pete Ramey's website and books

Feet First book (although disregard the info 're feeding seaweed -don't).

Perhaps speak to a non horsey person as they can often see things logically whereas we are so conditioned that sometimes we can't see the wood from the trees.

For another viewpoint read about barefoot running and what being barefoot is doing for humans; some of the points are transferable.

I'd imagine that most BF advocates taking the time to reply are doing so because they've been where you are and know the heartbreak ing distress and anguish. To be out of options and have the "experts" tell you what you should do and to suggest anything different is blown out of the water. If things didn't break we wouldn't need to look elsewhere for answers and sometimes it takes until you are at a "nothing to lose" point. Rockley used to get horses who'd been through vets, shoeing, pads, tildren, etc etc and nothing had worked so with nothing to lose why not try barefoot. The success rate is unbelievable. Now horses are going there as a first option. You can do it at home and it does take work but it is doable.

I really wish you and your mare the very best
		
Click to expand...

Great post.

I've only read to page 7 and am no PPID (Cushings) expert but it may well be a big factor in the thin soles. Diet is going to be crucial so I recommend you contact Forage Plus for diet advice and join the FB group suggested. There are a multitude of pad and boot combinations that can help with comfort, protection and stimulation so find someone experienced with boot and padding systems if possible.

In my understanding sole thickness is inextricably linked to lamina health (good attachment) and sole corium health which are both linked to appropriate diet. 
Pete Ramey has a good article on sole.


----------



## keeperscottage (18 February 2014)

Thank you for all your replies. Two weeks on from her visit to Newmarket, our mare is virtually sound. She is looking absolutely amazing, too! Only problem is, we've been told to turn her out in the arena, not our waterlogged paddocks, but she chews the fences so we've had to stick a grazing muzzle on her, which sends her into a mega sulk! Vet is coming out to see her next week. She's now on Happy Hoof, Fast Fibre, Blue Chip Lami Light, Global Herbs Rebuilder, Formula 4 Feet plus OH's homeopathic stuff (he's a homeopath). And, of course, we're still using the sugar and iodine mixture on her soles every day. Fingers crossed for her, please!


----------



## Queenbee (19 February 2014)

ImmyS said:



			What's her diet, management, turnout, grazing like? Putting chemical products on her hooves won't help.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I disagree, there is absolutely nothing wrong with putting chemical products on the hoof to harden it, it will help and it will stop the poor mare feeling pain.  It may not be a long term solution, but in the immediate future it's exactly what I would do, op keratex hoof hardener is a fantastic product.  Also I second getting in touch with rockley.


----------



## Queenbee (19 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Wagtail, she had Imprint shoes fitted when she had laminitis over a year ago - she really struggled in them and slipped with every step! The shoes fitted now are lightweight, just a few nails plus glue. She's currently sound, by the way.
		
Click to expand...

No, she is not currently sound op, she has metal shoes on masking her unsoundness, there is a huge difference, furthermore, reading through this I have bitten my tongue until now... There is NO SUCH THING as typical TB flat feet.  At this moment in time, I'm not to sure I'd be taking the poor girl completely barefoot, but I sure as hell wouldn't be driving nails into her hooves.  I'd be looking at hardening the soles with a topical treatment, overhauling the diet and using boots.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 February 2014)

Keratex hoof hardener contains a well known carcinogenic (Formalin/Formaldehyde), not something to paint on living tissue IMO.

ETA - I do agree with QB in regards to boots being an option for this horse. I also can't stand the 'typical TB feet' thing. Generally it is code for unhealthy (often shoe sick) hooves, which of course can occur in any breed. Also the phrase implies that TB's are doomed to having crappy hooves - this is not true.


----------



## Queenbee (19 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Thank you for all your replies. Two weeks on from her visit to Newmarket, our mare is virtually sound. She is looking absolutely amazing, too! Only problem is, we've been told to turn her out in the arena, not our waterlogged paddocks, but she chews the fences so we've had to stick a grazing muzzle on her, which sends her into a mega sulk! Vet is coming out to see her next week. She's now on Happy Hoof, Fast Fibre, Blue Chip Lami Light, Global Herbs Rebuilder, Formula 4 Feet plus OH's homeopathic stuff (he's a homeopath). And, of course, we're still using the sugar and iodine mixture on her soles every day. Fingers crossed for her, please!
		
Click to expand...

For gods sake,  ditch the sodding happy hoof!!!


----------



## Fides (19 February 2014)

There's a new product called Horse-crocz. It can be used to cover a poultice so the horse can be turned out. Could it be used to offer some support?

http://www.horsecrocz.co.uk


----------



## Queenbee (19 February 2014)

Faracat said:



			Keratex hoof hardener contains a well known carcinogenic (Formalin/Formaldehyde), not something to paint on living tissue IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Faracat, did you know that if you pour in boiling water to coffee granules it turns carcinogenic, that tuna fish in brine is considered to have carcinogenic properties, as is the 'olivio' type of spreads, so many things have carcinogenic properties, but I reckon for a horse of that age to have it painted on the soles of its feet for a short term solution well sometimes you have to weigh up your options, and to me it would be no contest.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 February 2014)

I know, just being alive seems to be enough to cause cancer, but this case is beyond my threshold of what's acceptable.


----------



## Fides (19 February 2014)

Faracat said:



			I know, just being alive seems to be enough to cause cancer, but this case is beyond my threshold of what's acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

There's formalin in more things than you would even know...


----------



## Queenbee (20 February 2014)

Perhaps we should just stop eating altogether.... Seems much healthier to me 
http://english.ohmynews.com/ArticleView/article_view.asp?no=384385&rel_no=1


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (20 February 2014)

Keeper I feel for you and think you've been given good advice here. My now 15 yo mare, also TB, was screwed up royally by an ex farrier that pretty much butchered her on a trim while heavily pregnant. That was 4 years ago. We had to pad her and it was another 2 months before we could put shoes on. Every attempt we had at taking the shoes off she was crippled. She has now been back to shoeless for just under a year. Obviously not as bad as your mare but seeing her foot healthy again is a thrill. Not saying your mare has to go bare but that there is hope. I really thought she would have to stay in shoes no matter how hard we tried to get her right. She now has some concavity and her sole is hard. Before so thin and on the ground. 

Good luck
terri


----------



## rvpeary (20 February 2014)

harveysmom said:



			keretex hoof hardener, it really works
		
Click to expand...

I used this on my TB as he had to have his shoes removed and it worked wonders! 

My current horse suffers with girth galls and i used surgical spirit on those to harden the skin, but not when there is any broken skin as it would sting like mad!


----------



## Orangehorse (20 February 2014)

"Typical TB feet" can mean that the horse was shod for training/racing before its feet were mature, and hence never had the chance to develop good feet.  I know that TBs can manage barefoot, but it often takes quite a long time for all their foot issues to be cured.


----------



## Queenbee (20 February 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			"Typical TB feet" can mean that the horse was shod for training/racing before its feet were mature, and hence never had the chance to develop good feet.  I know that TBs can manage barefoot, but it often takes quite a long time for all their foot issues to be cured.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the thing is that you may mean this, but generally people use 'typical tb feet' as an excuse believing that it's genetically programmed into the horse DNA... Which it absolutely isn't, it's all relative to management


----------



## jjsblackhorse (21 February 2014)

On the subject of bf feet! Is anyone else having problems due to the wet weather. Or is this a normal cycle for this time of year? This is my first year year bf.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2014)

The problem I'm having is that I haven't been able to do enough road work with mine. I've needed to get the farrier out far more often than normal because of this.


----------



## Queenbee (21 February 2014)

jjsblackhorse said:



			On the subject of bf feet! Is anyone else having problems due to the wet weather. Or is this a normal cycle for this time of year? This is my first year year bf.
		
Click to expand...


Talking to my farrier today, he said that this year there has been a huge increase in abscesses, and other issues, and an increase in lami from people keeping their horses in and feeding more than they normally would due to weather conditions.  We were speculating on why, if winter is always muddy, and wet, we are seeing an increase in issues like abscesses, perhaps it's due to the fact that the temperature has been so mild, we've not really seen a frost in Cornwall at all.  So yes, everyone has problems in the winter, there are some things that the wet weather will always cause, however, it does seem that it is noticeably worse this winter


----------



## PoppyAnderson (22 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			_HP_ - it is Laminitis Trust approved! What would you recommend? Even my vet recommended Happy Hoof!
		
Click to expand...

Incredible isnt it that many vets are still catching up in terms of their knowledge about what it takes to manage barefoot horses. Happy hoof isn't a great feed, as it still contains sugar. The laminitis trust need to rethink their recommendation.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2014)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Incredible isnt it that many vets are still catching up in terms of their knowledge about what it takes to manage barefoot horses. Happy hoof isn't a great feed, as it still contains sugar. The laminitis trust need to rethink their recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

But feed companies pay them money to have the logo on their feed, so it's not really an unbiased recommendation.


----------



## amandap (22 February 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Talking to my farrier today, he said that this year there has been a huge increase in abscesses, and other issues, and an increase in lami from people keeping their horses in and feeding more than they normally would due to weather conditions.  We were speculating on why, if winter is always muddy, and wet, we are seeing an increase in issues like abscesses, perhaps it's due to the fact that the temperature has been so mild, we've not really seen a frost in Cornwall at all.  So yes, everyone has problems in the winter, there are some things that the wet weather will always cause, however, it does seem that it is noticeably worse this winter
		
Click to expand...

Vastly reduced movement, feeding the same levels of feed and hays can be high in sugars, stress due to no or reduced turnout?
This questions the belief that abscesses are due to wet conditions.


----------



## jjsblackhorse (22 February 2014)

I moved to simple systems last year, alot less sugar and starch. Anyone else using it? What do you think?


----------



## touchstone (22 February 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			Thank you for all your replies. Two weeks on from her visit to Newmarket, our mare is virtually sound. She is looking absolutely amazing, too! Only problem is, we've been told to turn her out in the arena, not our waterlogged paddocks, but she chews the fences so we've had to stick a grazing muzzle on her, which sends her into a mega sulk! Vet is coming out to see her next week. She's now on Happy Hoof, Fast Fibre, Blue Chip Lami Light, Global Herbs Rebuilder, Formula 4 Feet plus OH's homeopathic stuff (he's a homeopath). And, of course, we're still using the sugar and iodine mixture on her soles every day. Fingers crossed for her, please!
		
Click to expand...

Pleased to hear that your mare is comfy and sound, there is some good advice on this thread, and having seen the results of barefoot on typical tb feet, (it was fascinating to see a new 'proper'  heel growing down) I have to say it's the route I would take,  along with protective padding and booting where needed.

I'd just like to mention though that you seem to be feeding a lot of supplements, Blue Chip Lami light and Formula 4 Feet are both complete supplements and not supposed to fed together as over supplementation may cause more harm than good.

I hope your mare continues to do well, best wishes.


----------



## Northern Hare (22 February 2014)

I have a 21 yo TBxWB with Cushings. He has shoes on but as his soles are thin, we use Vettec Equipak CS which is a gel pad the farrier applies over a mesh which is applied between the hoof and shoe. It makes a huge difference to his comfort as it really protects his soles. 

Vettec also have a product called Soleguard that can be applied to a barefoot sole.  Also, NAF Rock Hard is good for hardening the soles if you are looking for an alternative preparation to Keratex.


----------



## NellRosk (22 February 2014)

jjsblackhorse said:



			On the subject of bf feet! Is anyone else having problems due to the wet weather. Or is this a normal cycle for this time of year? This is my first year year bf.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I have a very sore miserable boy  don't know whether to get fronts put back on or persevere til the ground dries up!!


----------



## keeperscottage (22 February 2014)

She's looking really good - sound - vet coming to see her on Tuesday. If we're overdoing the supplements, she'll just pee out the excess! Soles are hard - she doesn't respond to pressure as she did previously.  Feeling very positive about her! Oh, and she looks just amazing! Wouldn't believe she's almost 23!


----------



## Bennions Field (25 February 2014)

Kc, so pleased she is doing so much better.  Its been good to read all the comments, and helpful too, my lad is 23 and has had some issues with soft thin soles this winter as well, he's also early stages of Cushing's I think.  Interesting about the iodine, I've been using the naf version as its not got the formaldehyde in, it does seem to have helped, he's been barefoot now for five years and also retired so happy for him to be comfortable and field sound.  I think the wet fields aren't helping and can't wait for everything to dry up.  I hope your girl continues to improve and I look forward to reading more about her progress.


----------



## keeperscottage (25 February 2014)

So vet came out to see Lizzie today. She was pleased with her soles and then asked us to trot her up on the concrete. She's sound in the arena, but we were dreading trotting her on hard ground. Anyway, I need not have worried because was almost 100% sound - not quite perfect, but almost there! Vet was actually smiling - said she'd expected a call from us between hospital visit and now to say she'd gone downhill! But no, she was REALLY pleased with her! Said we're not out of the woods yet and will be interested to hear what remedial farrier has to say in two weeks time but, yes, very pleased with progress! Lizzie was walking very freely with long, long thoroughbred strides. Looks great, too! Fingers crossed for this very special mare!


----------

